# Vodafone mail



## househunter7 (15 Aug 2006)

hows it goin? that thread on vodafone.ie has reminded me of the problem I have. Its something to do with the settings on my computer at work.

I can log in no problem to vodafone but when i want to click on mail, it just says page cannot be displayed in a new window, i think its something to do with certificates. a yellow padlock appears in the bottom corner and states that its an unknown zone. I am quite good at figuring out anything like this but this one I cant get to the bottom of. any ideas?

Also, is there a way to access vodafone mail through outlook? you know the way you can set up hotmail or other accounts to appear in outlook?

Thanks for any help


----------



## MargeSimpson (15 Aug 2006)

Yip - accessing Vodafone through Outlook

- Tools - Email Accounts - Add a new email account
- Enter your name and vodafone email address and logon password
- Incoming mail server (pop3) - pop.vodafone.ie
- Outgoing mail server (SMTP) - This is provided by your ISP. If you are eircom then it will be mail1.eircom.net


----------



## househunter7 (15 Aug 2006)

MargeSimpson said:


> Yip - accessing Vodafone through Outlook
> 
> - Tools - Email Accounts - Add a new email account
> - Enter your name and vodafone email address and logon password
> ...


 
unfortunately that doesnt work for me, it doesnt recognise the incoming mail server, or the smtp (that was a guess though cos I dont know who our ISP is)

Should I not use my mobile number as my logon since this is what I use to logon on the website?

any ideas what the issue is on the other problem i mentioned above?


----------



## ClubMan (15 Aug 2006)

Can you open a _DOS _command shell and ping pop.vodafone.ie?


----------



## househunter7 (15 Aug 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Can you open a _DOS _command shell and ping pop.vodafone.ie?


 
yes, but the request timed out, not sure whether the firewall has anything to do with it, but its strange, cant see why its not working


----------



## ClubMan (15 Aug 2006)

Try telnet pop.vodafone.ie 110 and see what happens. (100 is the standard _POP3_ port).

If something is blocking access to the _Vodafone POP3 _server then you're stuck unless you can find out what is doing this and address the issue.


----------



## car (16 Aug 2006)

hi,
This is got to with your firewall/proxy.  I have the same problem in work, I have 2 proxies I can go through, I can logon to vodafone on both, I get the popup using one proxy but not on the other.  Neither proxy has any popup blockers, and the vodafone popup is the only popup (or indeed site of any nature) Ive ever seen blocked.  
I mailed/phoned/complained/escalated to management calls to vodafone fopr help to see what it could be but no avail.  Couldnt get anyone to help me.  Next to useless tech guys IMO.     
I got round it by forwarding all mail to my gmail account and configuring the gmail account to be able to reply using my vodafone address.


----------

